

Discover the best of PHP - girishr
http://www.abcphp.com
abcphp.com is a social news website made for people to discover and share PHP related content from anywhere on the Internet, by submitting links and stories, and voting and commenting on submitted links and stories.
======
jcapote
I'm still looking...

------
jauco
you posted this one before (only without the www.)

------
girishr
abcphp.com - Discover the best of PHP

